# Important Games for Miami: 4/12 ([email protected], [email protected])



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Game-Time Thread and Predictions


What we need:

Cleveland to win, NY to win.

NY can still catch us I guess but I'd rather have NO lose and give us some space for 5th place. Cleveland plays well at home and if they play like they did Saturday, they'll blow Cleveland out just like they did to us.

Go Cavs and Knicks!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I want Cleveland to win also, but for different reasons, so GL to them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs score first....Boozer to Z...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

8-6 Cavs at the 8 minute mark in the 1st qtr


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10-6 Cavs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

14-12 Cavs with around 5 mins left in the 1st


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

20-16 Cavs with 3 mins left in the 1st


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice fastbreak slam by Bron


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

26-17 at the 1 min mark. Cavs up.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sweet move by Lebron but he couldnt finish, but he did get fouled.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's nice to see you rooting for the Cavs for once, Caron Butler. Even if it's entirely self-serving. 

I wish I could see this game. Thanks for updating.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

At the end of the first the Cavs are up 27-19.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

u guys see Redd after he fouled LeBron.....he kept moving so LeBron couldnt walk to the line....LeBron was just laughing...kinda funny


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As long as Cleveland can keep getting point blank shots, they should be fine.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Redd starts the second off with a nice 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Milwaukee has no answer to LeBron....Mason isnt strong enough to hold him and Redd is too small to guard him


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Redd with another 2, cuts the the lead to 3.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James hits another for his 10th point. 30-24 Cavs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs up 8 with 9:00 left in the half


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Add another 2 for Lebron. 32-24.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Cavs up 8 with 9:00 left in the half


Seems the Cavs are still as hot shooting as they were on Saturday.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bucks have cut the lead to 3, 34-31 at the 6 min mark.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs up 3 with 6 mins left in the half...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mason ties the game after hitting a shot and being fouled. 34-34


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bucks go up by 2, and Lebron gets ready to check back in.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lebron and McInnis check in the Bucks up 38-36 at the 4 min mark.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mason has gone on a nice scoring streak, he just hit another shot and got fouled. He has 16 points so far. Bucks up 41-36.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great foul Diop.....Bucks on a run up 5 now....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

uh oh Bron Bron went down hard and hit his head on the floor....


he missed the FT so he must be ok......


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lebron just got fouled and might have hurt himself. He hits one of two and stays in the game. 43-37 Bucks.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs blow the alley oop and the Bucks take it the other way for two. Bucks up 45-37.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 missed alleyoop attempts in a row....the game is getting sloppy


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs might have still been up if Silas wouldnt have put a brand new five on the court.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mason is on fire this game so far. Hes got 20 so far.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Make it 21 for Mason as the Bucks lead 50-43 with 28 secs.....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bucks go into the half up 50-45.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mason has 21-7-4 so far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

New York 8
New Orleans 3 

10 mins left in the 1st


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

12-7 Knicks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this may be the first time ever that im rootin for the Knicks...and probably the last


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs-Bucks just got the third underway, ill try and keep ya updated.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

16-11 Knicks


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lebron steals the opening posesion for the Bucks and throws it down. Cavs down 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Boozer scores and is fouled on a nice pass from LeBron....

he can tie it at the line


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Boozer hits a shot and gets fouled. Cavs down one, with Boozer still to shoot.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Man Z needs to learn how to pass. He is the black hole. Once he gets it, he shoots. Cavs are down 54-51.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

New York up 1 with 3:40 left in the 1st


Cavs down 3 with 9 left in the 3rd


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Skinner hits two FTs to put the Bucks up 5. 56-51.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

58-51 Bucks 8 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NY 20
NO 17

3 mins left in the 1st


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

61-55 after Boozer throws one down.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

61-57 Cavs


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs cut it to two. 61-59.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

61-59 Bucks


Cavs on a run with a smaller lineup in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tie game

McInnis is taking over


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs tie the game now. 61-61.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bucks counter and get a 4 point lead. 65-61


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Moochie Norris hits a 3 to end the 1st qtr

NY 25
NO 23


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Z hits a jumper to cut it to two. 65-63


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that gives big Z another double double


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Joe Smith hits a jumper and then Jones gets another two to put the Bucks up 69-63.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James hits a jumper, 69-65.
James finds Boozer for another dunk 69-67.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice pass from james to booz

69-67 bucks


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

25-23 Knicks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

James

19 pts
4 reb
8 ast
2 stl

WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

James needs 16 more points (35 total points on the night) to tie Brad Daugherty for points in a season...8th in cavs history i think


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bucks get a breakaway bucket. 71-67
Z gets fouled and goes to the line. 71-69


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

73-69 Bucks at the end of 3.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

30-29 NO


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

30-29 Hornets

7:45 left in half


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Come on Cavs, pick it up in the fourth.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kukoc lays one in 75-69.
James hits a jumper 75-71.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hornets 37-30
6:30 left in the half


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James hits a sweet layoffs 75-75, also got fouled. Hits the FT 76-75, to take the lead.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hornets up 10 now....5:48 left in the 2nd


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Battie throws it down to put the Cavs up 78-75.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

8 mins to go and Cavs are up 3 still.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cleveland up 78-75 8 mins left...

NO up 10 with 4:45 left in half...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hornets up 42-33.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

cleveland is up by 3 now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bucks havent scored in 4 mins


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Another assist for James to Jeff puts the Cavs up 80-75.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bucks hit one free throw, 80-76.
Z goes to the other end and goes to the line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hornets up 7 with 2:30 left in the half


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Z hits both, has 14 points and 14 boards.
Cavs up 82-76.
Bucks turn the ball over.
Cavs miss a 3.
Cleveland knocks it out of bounds, call timeout.
82-76 with 5:12. Cavs up.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

47-40 Hornets


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Celts just went over the limit!!!

We should take everything to the rim!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

48-45 Hornets

1:27 left in the half


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mason hits a jumper after the TO. 82-78
Z misses a shot. 
Bucks get fouled(nonshooting)
Mason misses.
Battie misses a fadeaway.
VanHorn gets fouled and goes to the line. 
Hits both. 82-80 Cavs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

84-82 Cavs

over 3 mins left


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Z gets fouled on a jumper and goes to the line. Hits both. 84-80 Cavs
(Bucks have 1 fg in 8 mins)
Jones gets fouled by Z and goes to the line. Hits both for the Bucks 84-82.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Boozer gets rejected.
Redd gets it knocked away by Lebron, by LBJ comes up hobbling.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

50-45 Hornets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Cavs announcers were just saying that they have the 2nd best "starting foundation" in the East behind detroit...


WOW WOW WOW!

So that great starting 5 couldnt make the playoffs but its still 2nd best.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

I getting updates from my friend up in New York, and it sounds like the Hornets/Knicks game is not sounding to good
Hornets-52
Knicks-47
14.9 2nd
meanwhile...
Cavs-84
Bucks-81 
3:15 4th


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> The Cavs announcers were just saying that they have the 2nd best "starting foundation" in the East behind detroit...
> 
> 
> ...


I think they also said behind NJ but i wasnt sure.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no he said Kerry Kittles is an excellent 2 guard but he's not even in the Cavs top 4


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

VanHorn hits a three. Bucks 85-84
James misses.
Joe Smith gets fouled and goes to the line. Z has 5 fouls now.
Smith hits the first, and the second 87-84. Bucks


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Boozer with the scoop layup. 87-86 Bucks
Bucks miss
James with the monster dunk. 88-87 Cavs
Bucks miss, Cavs get the board. Call timeout with 40 secs.......


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

This game is pretty sweet.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> This game is pretty sweet.


Sounds like a great game


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs come out of the timeout and McGinis hits a FG. Cavs up 3 with 28 left. 90-87


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great game


Im trying to do a play by play as i watch.

I want the Cavs to win, and Philly to lose for lottery reasons.

You want the Cavs for playoff position. Its win win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

watch out for Redd! :sigh:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

28 secs left cavs +3


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

After the break the Bucks miss. Cavs get the board and are fouled.

James heads to the line. Misses the first, hits the second. Cavs up 4. 91-87 with 15 ticks left.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I didnt see any fouls..... 


good calls in my opinion...sorry Milwaukee!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a shot by Van Horn! WOW


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

After the TO, VanHorn makes an awesome layup. 91-89.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James calls TO cause he couldnt get it in/


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Final...Miami 84...Celtics 77*


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Z gets to the line. Hits the first, and the second. Cavs up 93-89 with 10.6

Bucks go down waste all the time. MIss a three and lose the game.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

CLEVELAND BEATS MILWAKEE!!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James had 27-9 assists-6 boards
Z had 18-15 and i think like 5 blocks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Final---Cavs 93 Bucks 89*


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hornets up 54-50.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if the hornets win tonight, that would put us in a 3 way tie. We own the 3 way tiebraker


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

"Excelente!"


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

57-54 Hornets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> if the hornets win tonight, that would put us in a 3 way tie. We own the 3 way tiebraker


so wait...we want New Orleans to win now right b/c New York can't catch us anyways.....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

for the love of God, please help us new york!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

ps. i never, ever would have thought i'd say that!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> so wait...we want New Orleans to win now right b/c New York can't catch us anyways.....


well we clinch 5th if NO loses, and for the moment are in 4th if NO wins...a win win


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

No you want NO to lose.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No matter what the outcome of this game...its a win win situation for us...


If NO wins, we're in 4th b/c we hold the 3 way tie breaker

If NO loses, we clinch 5th


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

54-Knicks
62-Hornets
7:01 3rd
I think I speak for all the heat fans- Knicks stop fooling around and help your arch-rival for once, that all we ask


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> No you want NO to lose.


Its confusing...but

*We can get 4th if NO loses tonight and:*

We win, Mil loses

*We can get 4th if NO wins tonight and:*

We win, Mil wins, NO wins

We lose, Mil loses, NO loses

We win, Mil loses, NO wins

We win, MIL loses, NO loses


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Right now Miami is 41-40.
NO currently is 40-40.
New York is 38-42.
Bucks are now 41-40.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

New York can't catch us now.....

they can catch NO if they win tonight and their next game, plus NO loses their next game


We have the 3way tie breaker and the tie breaker over NO
Milwaukee has the tie breaker over us

I don't know who has the tie breaker between MIL and NO


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

69-61 Hornets

3:41 left in 3rd


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

OT: Hawks beat the Nets by 22.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

71-61 Hornets


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Make it 71-64 now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

73-64


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

75-66


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

77-69 Hornets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

81-71 Hornets

End of 3rd


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Well the Pacers just beat Philly so im happy for the night.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I don't know who has the tie breaker between MIL and NO


New Orleans. Beat the Bucks 2 out of 3.

Weird that they only played 3 times, though.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

87-83 NO


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

87-85


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tied 87 all.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

89-87 NO


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

LOL. What an interesting thread this has become.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

92-87 NO


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

New York takes the lead 93-92


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

95-92 NY up with 1:47 to go.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I figure I'd add some actual information to this thread. Its been basicly the Knicks' bench vs. the Hornets' starters for most of the 2nd half. Moochie Norris is going crazy.

4th quarter shooting: NO 3-16, NY 12-20


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

97-93 New York up with 1:23 to go.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Big 3 by Wesley. 97-96. Knicks ball with 21.7 left.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NO down 4 with 30 secs left


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wesley hits a three. NY up one. 19 secs


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

DerMarr Johnson going to the line. 17.6 left.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Hits both. Time-out Hornets.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

99-96 after the FTS.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Wesley misses a 3. Foul on NO on the rebound.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hey Schub what happened to NJ tonight? All i saw was the score.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Frank Williams hits both. 13.3 left. 5 point game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Game over NY wins.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Foul on the Knicks with 0.9 left. 

Terrible loss for the Hornets. The starters lost a decent-sized lead to the Knicks bench.


The Hawks shot the lights out. Check out the boxscore. Nets played average and got smoked.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

NY outscores NO 30-16 in the fourth to win the game.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

thank you new york!!!!!

we're either 4th seed or 5th seed!!!!!!!!!!!

so:

if milwakee wins and we win, we're 5th
if we win and milwakee loses, we're 4th
if both of us lose and NO wins, we're 4th
if both of us lose and NO loses, we're 5th

so its a 50-50 scenario


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well it was win win situation but i was really hoping NO would win so we could take the 4th spot and make the game interesting when we play NJ.

If Milwaukee losses one more then we will have a chance to get 4th seed if we beat NJ.

i hope Kidd and Martin rest on wednesday for went comes playoff time.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> so its a 50-50 scenario


but Mil faces Toronto in MIL. And we need Toronto to find a way to beat them. Gonna be tough


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

well, toronto has a reason to fight for the last game to avoid the embarrassment of finishing te season with 50 losses despite having excellent caliber players like vince, jalen, marshall, and bosh


----------

